# Becky Hammon



## Kidd

is hot.


----------



## Pay Ton

Googling...

...


...


...


...


...


...yeah she is.


----------



## VBM




----------



## ajax25

im more of a lauren jackson fan myself


----------



## ajax25

or this Penny Taylor chick


----------



## Kidd

Lauren Jackson is too big to be hot.


----------



## ajax25

theres nothing wrong with tall chicks my wife is almost as tall as I am, shes 5'10 so I have 2 inches on her but hey just more to enjoy my man, just more to enjoy :greatjob:


----------



## BeeGee

Nah Lauren Jackson is a big lurch. Completely overrated.

Candace Parker is definitely one of the best


----------



## ajax25

yeah shes definately very pretty


----------



## Kidd

Too big.


----------



## Porn Player

Candace Parker is filth. And not the good type. You'd be hittin' it from behind like pow pow pow and she's enjoying it all so much she's screaming for you to say her name and you carry on hittin' that like pow pow pow and before you know it you're panting, and screaming ..... 'ANTHONY'


----------



## Kidd

:wtf:


----------



## steve1234

and i thought that only the cheer leaders are the hot stuff on the field but these all are just wow


----------

